# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحف الخرطوم الصادرة صباح اليوم الاثنين 26/ديسمبر/2011م

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 


اولاً : اعتذر عن الغياب الغير مقصود فى الثلاثة ايام السابقة ..


ثانياً : اعتذر عن التأخير فى رفع صحف اليوم ..
ولكم العتبى حتى ترضوا ..


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*أشرف الاصدارات 







*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*شعاع النجوم (شرف محمد عثمان الاشتر)


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اللعب على الورق (جعفر سليمان )


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة الصدى 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اوف سايد (حسن محجوب)



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
قلم x الكورة (مأمون ابوشيبة)




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*كبد الحقيقة (مزمل ابو القاسم)





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة السوبر 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*من هنا وهناك (هيثم صديق )



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الصدى (عمر الجندى)



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*رؤية (ابراهيم عبد الله)





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة الزعيم 






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بوضوح شديد (عبد الله كمال)


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*رزاز الحروف (احمد محمد احمد)





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فيض الخاطر (ياسر المنا)





*

----------


## كدكول

*الف شكر ياحبيب
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الصحف السياسية .
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الاهرام اليوم 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*شهادى لله (الهندى عز الدين)


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*وهج الحروف (ياسر عايس )  



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*كرات عكسية (محمد كامل سعيد)


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*قصيدة :  وطن مجروح  (قلب مفتوح ) ... هاشم صديق 






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الانتباهة 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اخر الليل (اسحق احمد فضل الله)



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة السودانى 








*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة اخبار اليوم 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

الف شكر ياحبيب




تسلم يا غالى
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الى هنا اترككم فى حفظ الله ورعايته على امل اللقاء بكم صباح الغد ان كان فى العمر بقية ..

ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الرائع دوما الحبيب ميدو على الابداعات

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 149 (11 من الأعضاء و 138 زائر)
mido77,أحمد طه+,الحوشابي,الفاضل المحسى,خلف الله الهادى,nasredin,Nouryal77,سامى عبدالحميد,wd el7aj,هيثم برعي,كدكول
*

----------


## الفاضل المحسى

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور  يا حبيبنا 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الرائع دوما الحبيب ميدو على الابداعات





سلمت من كل شر يا حبيب ...
+ مشتاااااااااقين 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الفاضل المحسى
					

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور يا حبيبنا 




لا شكر على واجب .. 
وشكرا على المرور ..
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مشكور  يا رائع
*

----------


## musab aljak

*مشكور الحبيب ميدو 

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قربت أفتح بلاغ عن مفقود !!!

تسلم يا رائع 
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*شكر ميدو
*

----------


## مهودي

*عمل كبير بارك الله فيك  والف حمدالله على السلامة  ونرجوا منك الكثير وان تمدنا بماهو جديد دائمآ 
*

----------


## مناوي

*مشكور ياحبيب ...:10_8_10[1]:
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*تسلم يا حبيب  بس الغياب

تانى ما معانا  .
*

----------


## الحوشابي

* مشكور ميدو . . . يديك ألف العافية
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

مشكور يا رائع



تسلم يا حبيب 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

مشكور الحبيب ميدو 




العفو يا غالى .. لا شكر على واجب 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

قربت أفتح بلاغ عن مفقود !!!

تسلم يا رائع 



يا شيخ طارق تفتح بلاغ كيفن وكل تحركاتى بصلك بيها تقرير يومى ؟؟؟







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شرقاوي
					

شكر ميدو



تسلم عزيزى شرقاوى 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهودي
					

عمل كبير بارك الله فيك والف حمدالله على السلامة ونرجوا منك الكثير وان تمدنا بماهو جديد دائمآ 



تسلم يا حبيب .. وجمعاً ان شاء الله .. ويإذن الله سوف اكون معكم 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

مشكور ياحبيب ...:10_8_10[1]:




تسلم يا غالى .. جنك اكل .. تهئ تهئ تهئ ..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

تسلم يا حبيب بس الغياب

تانى ما معانا .



انت تأمر يا حبيب ..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

 مشكور ميدو . . . يديك ألف العافية



تسلم يا اونكل الحوشابى ... 

(مركب مكنة عجبكو)
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الف شكر يا ميدو وقرط على العمود ده
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*انشاء الله يوم شكرك ما يجى يا ميدو ودمت لنا فخرا" وعزا"
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

مشكور ياحبيب ...:10_8_10[1]:



:a33:
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*التحيه لميدو ما عدمناك يارايع
*

----------


## كسباوى

*شكرا كتييير يا  mido ياخطييير
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*شكرا لك 
للمتعة 
والمتابعة
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*حكاية شماتة دورة العرب محيراني مع ان الكل شريك فيها الناس عاوزة جنازة وتلطم اختشوا وابحثو عن تغير الذات ومن هنا يبدأ الاصلاح
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*اتمنى ان اري مايصدر من اعضاء مجلس الادارة الجدد علي ارض الواقع وعندها سنري مريح غير
*

----------


## سانتو

*والله انى لعاجز عن شكركم فيما تقدموه لنا
*

----------

